# squishy button



## glondor (May 21, 2011)

I pulled my latest button out of the fire a bit early and squished it! Looked kinda cool so I thought I would post it. 20.06 g


----------



## dtectr (May 21, 2011)

"That'sa some pretty gold, bambino!" 8)


----------



## floppy (May 22, 2011)

Very nice looking gold.


----------



## Harold_V (May 22, 2011)

You're doing something very right! The color of the gold where it has ruptured is exactly as it should be. 

Harold


----------



## glondor (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Guys. I use your wash procedure Harold. It works well. Can't wait for my next one. CHEERS!


----------



## shyknee (May 22, 2011)

real nice :!:


----------

